# Difference between Craftsman Routers



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Some of you may recall that the last few days I have been asking about routers in general. Yesterday I picked up what I thought was a Craftsman model 27683 kit. When I got home I discovered it's a model 17543. The accessories that come with it are exactly the same.

They look exactly alike. I got it from the store my wife works for (Ace) and got a pretty good deal on it. The only difference I can see is the 27683 is 12 amp and the 17543 is 11 amp. As the store owner probably is unaware of this difference I am not blaming him. I suspect that the 27683 is an updated version of the 17543.

So my question is should I return it and go to Sears and pay the difference to get the 27683 or will the 1 amp difference not be a concern? Or are there more differences that I have not discovered?

Charlie


----------



## pidaster (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm not sure what model Craftsman router I've got but I haven't been really happy with it. I usually go for the Dewalt and will likely get a Porter Cable soon.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You have the router, I am not able to find on the Sears site.

I would compare the details of the router you have with the specifications of the 27653 on the Sears site.

Does yours have both collets, or a 1/2in collet and adapter for 1/4in bits?

A separate collet for 1/4in bits is preferred. Recent posts on 1/4in router bits slipping. They were in an adapter.

If the only difference is 12 Amp vs 11 Amp, I do not expect you would notice any difference.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Charlie,

You got me curious so I went downstairs to the shop and checked my Sears router that I got a couple years ago. It'a an 11A, 17543. Power is fine as I use it hand-held. My only complaint would be that the locking lever design is a little strange but otherwise the router, especially with it's two bases, was a heck of a deal!

If I were you, I'd check to see if the 27683 has any updated features (that you'd want). If not, keep the 17543 as the 1A power difference isn't enough to worry about.

Bill


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Charlie

What is the mfg source code for your router? It is the first 3 numbers preceding the model number followed by a ".", ie: ???.17543. The label is somewhere on the motor with the serial number, likely in a #2 font. The 27683 has a mfg source code of 320 which I haven't yet identified, just wondering if they are the same. 

The 27683 kit comes with both bases, both collets (no adapter for 1/4"), variable speed, edge guide, dust pickups for both bases, an edge guide and led work lights. I've been doing some engraving and inlaying lately and the work lights and dust pickups are a real plus. The 27683 also has a micro adjust plunge.

I'm with Bill in that the 1 amp difference in motor rating isn't particularly significant. However, some of the listed features could be. Right now the 27683 is selling for $102 on the Sears website. I'll leave it to you to decide how much price differential the thing is worth. :smile:


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> What is the mfg source code for your router? It is the first 3 numbers preceding the model number followed by a ".", ie: ???.17543. The label is somewhere on the motor with the serial number, likely in a #2 font. The 27683 has a mfg source code of 320 which I haven't yet identified, just wondering if they are the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. First, that prefix number is 320.(17543) written on the operators manual. I find no number on the motor except the serial number (S1043S015319)
I unpacked the box and it appears that everything listed is there. I haven't plugged it in yet so I don't know if it actually works or not. All the features that you list above are there. Not sure if the led light works or not.
It appears that everything is exactly the same as the 27683. Except for the 1 amp difference. At this point I lean towards keeping it. It even appears that with the correct hex wrench it can be adjusted from above a table top.Update as soon as I run it.
Charlie


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just for fun, here's the manual to the newer model 320.27683 : http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/own...N-Router-1108238L?brand_name_search=320.27683

And the older 320.17543 manual: http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...ts-ROUTER-manual?pathRender=fromManualTabPage

They look nearly the same but not identical. They both have a 2 HP rating. I'll let you guys peruse the manuals.

Incidentally, I looked for the 320 manufacturer's code and came up with zip.

Bill


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

ChipperOfWood said:


> Thanks for the information. First, that prefix number is 320.(17543) written on the operators manual. I find no number on the motor except the serial number (S1043S015319)
> Charlie


Hi Charle - the number is right above the Serial number in print so small you can't find it with less than about a 20X magnifier:laughing:
Sounds like the 27683 is just an updated version. Any internal motor or parts change might dictate a model number change depending on what it is and how it impacts the mfg spares tracking systems (the guzinta list). Anyway, sounds like ya got a good deal:thumbsup:


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Just for fun, here's the manual to the newer model 320.27683 : http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/own...N-Router-1108238L?brand_name_search=320.27683
> 
> And the older 320.17543 manual: http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...ts-ROUTER-manual?pathRender=fromManualTabPage
> 
> ...


Bill, thanks. I did look at the manual for the 27683 router. I have the manual that came with the 17543 that came with my router. I haven't looked closely but so far they look pretty much alike. As far as what's included the only difference I see is that the 27683 comes with a "wrench" (actually a crank thingy) to raise the computer in a table. The 17543, it appears, can be used the same way. Also, I got out a magnifying glass and checked for the manufacturer's number. It is 320.

Unless someone can point out a huge difference I think I am going to keep the 17543. I'm getting bleary eyed
from looking at reviews.

Does anyone have any experience putting this or similar routers into a table? If not I'll let you know how it works out for me.:laughing:

Charlie


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Hi Charle - the number is right above the Serial number in print so small you can't find it with less than about a 20X magnifier:laughing:
> Sounds like the 27683 is just an updated version. Any internal motor or parts change might dictate a model number change depe nding on what it is and how it impacts the mfg spares tracking systems (the guzinta list). Anyway, sounds like ya got a good deal:thumbsup:


I did a comparison on just a few of the parts and it appears that many are interchangeable. I did find that number and it is 320.

Charlie


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

This is the model that I own and am pretty happy with it. I wish I could find just the motor, so the I would have 2 routers!


----------



## Niku (Mar 20, 2014)

I thought I had posted a question on this site yesterday, but I can't find it now, so I guess I didn't. Anyway, my question is about my Craftsman router (Model 320-276783). As you seem to be very familiar with it, I think I'll be asking you my question AS SOON as I learn how to upload a picture here. Can you help me with this? Incidentally, I need to upload a picture because I need to identify a part on it, and asking Sears/Craftsman was a complete waste of time.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> What is the mfg source code for your router? It is the first 3 numbers preceding the model number followed by a ".", ie: ???.17543. The label is somewhere on the motor with the serial number, likely in a #2 font. The 27683 has a mfg source code of 320 which I haven't yet identified, just wondering if they are the same.
> 
> ...


"I'm with Bill in that the 1 amp difference in motor rating isn't particularly significant. However, some of the listed features could be. Right now the 27683 is selling for $102 on the Sears website. I'll leave it to you to decide how much price differential the thing is worth."

My exact thoughts.

George


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Niku said:


> I thought I had posted a question on this site yesterday, but I can't find it now, so I guess I didn't. Anyway, my question is about my Craftsman router (Model 320-276783). As you seem to be very familiar with it, I think I'll be asking you my question AS SOON as I learn how to upload a picture here. Can you help me with this? Incidentally, I need to upload a picture because I need to identify a part on it, and asking Sears/Craftsman was a complete waste of time.


 
Well, you could go ahead and ask the question anyway, some of us are pretty creative. If you can narrow it down to a motor part, fixed base part or plunge base part, this may be of some help:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...27683/0247/0740000?searchedModel=32027683&blt=
:smile:


----------



## Niku (Mar 20, 2014)

*Mysterious part*

Thanks, but I think that a picture is the only way to go, so I finally managed to post it on another woodworker's site, and I'm expecting an answer shortly, if not already.


----------

